# eclipse SW8122DVC



## BobWhite (Nov 4, 2003)

Has anyone heard the eclipse 12 inch aluminum dvc? In your opinion would it sound better than 2 jl 10w3v2?


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

Just get an e15a.22


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ny98max said:


> Just get an e15a.22



ahhhh
the answer to all of life's problems


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

http://www.edesignaudio.com/ep2/largeviews/15a.htm
$315 for a 15" godly sub.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I know, I have the 12a


----------

